# TMI - On antibiotics but how do u know if its retained products?



## Tryingx

Hi

I delivered via induction at 17.5weeks on saturday. I was discharged on sunday as they wanted to make sure i had no retained products by monitoring my blood loss. It had settled by sunday so i was discharged feeling fine. Over the course of monday and tuesday, i had an increasingly weighty feeling on my backside (not piles) with nausea, cramps (nothing abnormal although it felt more like an internal soreness where my uterus is), no increased bleeding (seeming like a heavy period for me), just 1 small, stringy clot hanging down wen id go to the loo but with no additional bleeding once id wipe it away. 

I went to drs and he noted a slightly elevated temperature n gave me antibiotics as he feels its an infection after the induction. However, he said that if the symptoms did not alleviate in a couple of days, i shud get checked out for retained products. 

for any of u ladies that mite have had retained products, i hope u dont mind me asking but wat were ur symptoms?


----------



## mhazzab

I didn't have retained product, so can't really help you much. All I know, is that the bleeding often gets heavier or just doesn't improve rather than tapering off.

Just wanted to say, I had most of the other symptoms you have - the tender/weighty feeling on the backside, cramps, bleeding with some clots.

If they suspect retained product you will probably get a scan to check.

just wanted to say sorry again for your loss xxx


----------



## collie_crazy

Well I also delivered by induction at 17wks... I had retained products but they weren't discovered until 8 weeks later! My only symptom was that I never stopped bleeding the whole 8 weeks and the only reason anyone did anything about it was because I had major blood loss and had to be rushed to A&E one day. The next day I had to have an ERPC to remove the placental bits. 

I had no other symptoms - no infection markers in my blood, no high temperature, no cramps, no sickness etc. 

:hugs: If you are concerned I would get them to do an internal scan asap.


----------



## Hellylou

Hi hun :hugs: I am so sorry...we are all here to talk when you are ready.

As for your question - I had retained products after delivery at 16 weeks. I delivered on the Saturday and was discharged on the Monday with antibiotics, but not scanned either, even though I passed pieces of placenta at hospital. They told me I may pass more bits of placenta, and at home, up to the Friday, I did pass some. The bleeding continued, and I had bad cramps all week, some to the point where I was bent double, but I didn't know if it was normal or not, as I'd never been in that situation before, and had no idea.

I ended up back in hospital after collapsing on the Sunday and had to have a d & e on the Tues after they scanned and found a lot of retained products. My blood pressure dropped and I was very ill. I was very anemic too. It may have been a combination of other things but I was on antibiotics for over 3 weeks. Symptoms to watch out for - feeling very weak, severe cramping. I think knowing what I know now I would have insisted on a scan before I left hospital, and when I went back in they were surprised it hadn't been done. After the d &e it was such a relief that the pain had completely gone. I didn't realise how bad it had been until it was gone.

Keep an eye on it, but I would go back if you are in any way worried. It's so hard to know what is normal in this situation.


----------



## Andypanda6570

I have no info for you. I delivered at 18 and half weeks and they did a sonogram and all I had left was a small clot which I passed at home. I was only in the hospital for 3 hours, it was also my 4th child so my delivery was fast and easy. Emotionally I am still a mess 8 months later.
I am so very sorry for your loss and if you ever need us we are always here...
XOOXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissingRyder

First I would like to say I'm very sorry for your loss....... This is the site to turn to though and I've found it very helpful during my own experience. I just delivered at 17 weeks on 10/20/11. I stayed in the hospital 14 hrs. after delivery. The initial week I bled like a heavy period, but cramped and noticed after cramping I would pass tissue fragments and/or clots. The bleeding as slowed a lot but I would suggest you contact your MD if your changing your having to change your pad hourly. It's important to stay on top of your bleeding so you don't have anemic complications.


----------



## Andypanda6570

MissingRyder said:


> First I would like to say I'm very sorry for your loss....... This is the site to turn to though and I've found it very helpful during my own experience. I just delivered at 17 weeks on 10/20/11. I stayed in the hospital 14 hrs. after delivery. The initial week I bled like a heavy period, but cramped and noticed after cramping I would pass tissue fragments and/or clots. The bleeding as slowed a lot but I would suggest you contact your MD if your changing your having to change your pad hourly. It's important to stay on top of your bleeding so you don't have anemic complications.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am so sorry for your loss. I see it was so recent.. Thinking of you:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissingRyder

Thank you AndyPanda...... it was very recent..... and we have a lot of similarities in our story...... close in gestation and you have 3 children of the opposite sex as your angel as do I......


----------



## babylou

So sorry for your loss.

I was on Antibiotics for a week (and iron for a month). I did have to have a d&c after delivering Samuel, due to heavy blood loss, so I think that is why I was on antibiotics.

3 weeks on and I still occasionally have some light bleeding, and occasional object, but mostly ok.

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Andypanda6570

MissingRyder said:


> Thank you AndyPanda...... it was very recent..... and we have a lot of similarities in our story...... close in gestation and you have 3 children of the opposite sex as your angel as do I......

We can relate to each other :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I bet one thing we don't have in common is age, I bet I am older than you :haha::haha::haha:I am 41, I feel ancient.
I am here if you ever want to talk..XOOXOXXO:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------

